
Updated Research: The Impact of Legalized Abortion on Crime (Donohue and Levitt) - atlasunshrugged
https://www.nber.org/papers/w25863
======
atlasunshrugged
Recent Freakonomics Podcast where the authors discuss their findings, the
controversy surrounding their initial claims, and the impacts of lead (or
rather, the removing of lead from many environments)

[http://freakonomics.com/podcast/abortion/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/abortion/)

